# emulators/dolphin-emu hard dependency on pulseaudio?



## Deleted member 67862 (Jan 7, 2022)

I was going to install emulators/dolphin-emu today but noticed the binary package installs pulseaudio, something I've built ports before to explicitly not have. So I tried to build the port manually, but it's barren of any build options (including any options for sound). I looked to see if this was really a hard dependency and it seems OpenBSD ports removed this dependency on pulseaudio all the way back in the beginning of 2020 (see the 2020-03-07 commit).

I wonder why the same hasn't been done with our native port so far. I think a lot of us came to FreeBSD to get away from pulseaudio.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 7, 2022)

I sometimes find complaints about PulseAudio where PulseAudio is not the problem. 

Dolphin Emulator on FreeBSD

Is there a PulseAudio problem, specific to this port?

Generally

You can: 

allow installation
have no PulseAudio daemon spawned, automatically, by client applications.


```
% grep autospawn /usr/local/etc/pulse/client.conf
autospawn = no
%
```

pulse-client.conf(5)


----------



## Menelkir (Jan 7, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> I sometimes find complaints about PulseAudio where PulseAudio is not the problem.
> 
> Dolphin Emulator on FreeBSD
> 
> ...


Or chmod -x /usr/local/bin/pulseaudio if the software itself force the spawn (which is rare).


----------



## zirias@ (Jan 7, 2022)

The port Makefile tells you everything you need to know: https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/tree/emulators/dolphin-emu/Makefile

Yes, pulseaudio is a hard dependency as of now. It looks like this could be fixed as upstream seems to have at least ALSA support as well.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2022)

hunter0one said:


> I wonder why the same hasn't been done with our native port so far.


Ask the maintainer of the port. It's their decision to implement options or not. You could, politely, ask if they're willing to make pulseaudio support optional.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 7, 2022)

Hmm… Once upstream updates bundled cubeb, it should be directly usable with OSS. There is also an OpenAL backend, was it missed by the port maintainer? Or is it simply too broken?


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jan 7, 2022)

shkhln said:


> Hmm… Once upstream updates bundled cubeb, it should be directly usable with OSS.


Seems to be what happened in the OpenBSD port as well. It bundled cubeb and then ended pulseaudio dependency.


----------

